# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ελληνικά Αμφίπλωρα >  Θεολόγος Β ΙΙ [Theologos V II]

## pantelis2009

Προχθές ήρθαν οι πρώτες λαμαρίνας στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη για το Θεολόγος Β ΙΙ. Πλοιοκτήτες είναι οι οικογένειες Βασιλειάδη και Δημητρίου,  ναυπηγός του θα είναι η Ευτυχία Πετυχάκη και κατασκευαστές του οι Δ. Φράττης και Δ. Κοτσέλης. ¶ρα το αποτέλεσμα ........είναι καλό και ωραίο. Καλό ξεκίνημα.

ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ-Β-ΙΙ-01-29-07-2017.jpg

----------


## leo85

Καλό ξεκίνημα, έχουμε τίποτα νέο, Παντελή από φώτο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Σήμερα το πρωί είδα μια νταλίκα και πήγαινε γωνίες στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη για το Θεολόγος Β ΙΙ. Όπως βλέπουμε έχουν στηθεί οι βάσεις, τα κοψίματα προχωρούν και από Δευτέρα θα ξεκινήσουν να στήνονται τα πρώτα κομμάτια. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ-Β-ΙΙ-03-28-08-2017.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως βλέπουμε το νεότευκτο Θεολόγος Β ΙΙ ξεκίνησε να κατασκευάζεται στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη. Πλοιοκτήτες είναι οι Βασιλειάδης-Δημητρίου, ναυπηγός η Ευτυχία Πετυχάκη και κατασκευαστές οι Φράττης - Κοτσέλης. Οι διαστάσεις του θα είναι μήκος 83 μέτρα και πλάτος 17,10 μέτρα δηλ. σαν το Παναγιώτης Δ. Καλές δουλειές και καλά τελειώματα.

ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ-Β-ΙΙ-05-10-09-2017.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Να διορθώσω τις διαστάσεις του που τελικά θα είναι 93 μέτρα μήκος και 17,5 μέτρα πλάτος.

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως βλέπουμε οι εργασίες στο Θεολόγος Β ΙΙ προχωρούν στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη.

ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ-Β-ΙΙ-07-22-09-2017.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε τις εξελίξεις στο Θεολόγος Β ΙΙ.

ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ-Β-ΙΙ-10-01-10-2017.jpg

----------


## Psytair

Οι εργασιες δεν εχουν προχωρισει και πολυ απο οτι παρατηρω

----------


## pantelis2009

Στο φωτεινό παντογνώστη άναβε και ένα λαμπάκι. Έτσι αρχίζει ρε φίλε να μου ανάβει και μένα. Δεν έχεις αφήσει post που να μην γράψεις μ@@@@@α. 'Έλεος.

----------


## Blitz-X

Φίλε Παντελή, νομίζω ότι ο σκοπός του... "φίλου" μας (καθώς και του δεύτερου "εγώ" του, Naxojet) αυτός είναι: Nα σπάσει τα νεύρα όλων των μελών του forum. Ο άνθρωπος εμφανέστατα τρολάρει όλο το Ναυτιλία και ελπίζω σύντομα να ασχοληθεί (δραστικά) μαζί του η διαχείριση...

Συγνώμη και για το of topic.

*ΜΦΧ*

----------


## Psytair

Δεν τρολαρω κανενα site  και δεν προσπαθω να σπασω τα νευρα κανενως στο αν πιστευεις  κατι τετοιο κοιμασε βαθια φιλε .  Καλο ξυπνημα

----------


## pantelis2009

Η κατασκευή του Θεολόγος Β ΙΙ προχωρά στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη.

ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ-Β-ΙΙ-11-14-10-2017.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Η πρώτη φωτο του Θεολόγος Β ΙΙ στις 28/10/2017 και η δεύτερη σήμερα 04/11/2017. Όπως βλέπουμε τα πλαϊνά άρχισαν να γεμίζουν. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ-Β-ΙΙ-12-28-10-2017.jpg ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ-Β-ΙΙ-15-04-11-2017.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Οι εξελίξεις στο ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ Β ΙΙ στις 10-11-2017. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλα τα συνεργεία.

ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ-Β-ΙΙ-16-10-11-2017.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Οι εξελίξεις στο Θεολόγος Β ΙΙ όπως τις κατέγραψε ο φακός μου στις 24/11/2017. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ-Β-ΙΙ-18-24-11-2017.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Η πρόοδος στο Θεολόγος Β ΙΙ προφίλ και ανφάς όπως τις κατέγραψε σήμερα ο φακός μου, στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ-Β-ΙΙ-19-09-12-2017.jpg ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ-Β-ΙΙ-20-09-12-2017.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε σε τι στάδιο έχουν φτάσει οι εργασίες στο Θεολόγος Β ΙΙ στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη, με ναυπηγό την Ευτυχία Πετυχάκη και κατασκευαστές τους Φράτη - Κοτσέλη. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ-Β-ΙΙ-24-26-12-2017.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Η εξελίξεις ανφάς και προφίλ του Θεολόγος Β ΙΙ στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη με ναυπηγό την Ευτυχία Πετυχάκη και κατασκευαστές τους Φράτη - Κοτσέλη. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ-Β-ΙΙ-25-06-01-2018.jpg ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ-Β-ΙΙ-26-06-01-2018.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πρόοδος στις εργασίες κατασκευής του _ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ Β II_, από το ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη (Φράττη - Κοτσέλη) στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας.

IMG_0234.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 20/01/2018_

----------


## pantelis2009

Η πρόοδος των εργασιών στο Θεολόγος Β ΙΙ όπως την κατέγραψε σήμερα ο φακός μου. Καλή συνέχεια. 

ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ-Β-ΙΙ-29-09-02-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως βλέπουμε σε σημερινή φωτο το Θεολόγος Β ΙΙ έχει αρχίσει να κλείνει η πλώρη του και έχει αρχίσει να δημιουργείτε ο χώρος ενδιαίτησης. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ-Β-ΙΙ-30-18-02-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως βλέπουμε στο Θεολόγος Β ΙΙ η πλώρη κοντεύει να κλείσει, οι χώροι ενδιαίτησης έχουν προχωρήσει και έχει ξεκινήσει η κατασκευή της γέφυρας. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ-Β-ΙΙ-34-16-03-2018.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

Σαββατο 24/03/18.
P1170218ΑΓΓΕΛΗΣ Φ & ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ Β 2.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως βλέπουμε αργά αλλά σταθερά το Θεολόγος Β ΙΙ προχωρά στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη. Μία από απέναντι και μία από μέσα. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ-Β-ΙΙ-39-30-03-2018.jpg ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ-Β-ΙΙ-41-30-03-2018.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πρόοδος εργασιών κατασκευής του νέου αμφίπλωρου στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη (Φράττη - Κοτσέλη). Τα μαγαζιά είναι έτοιμα, τοποθετημένα ανάποδα στο γκαράζ του πλοίου.

IMG_0298.jpg__IMG_0305.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 20/04/2018_

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Θεολόγος Β ΙΙ σε δύο πανοραμικές λήψεις. Κατασκευάζεται στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη με κατασκευαστές τους κ.κ Φράτη & Κοτσέλη, ναυπηγό την Ευτυχία Πετυχάκη και πλοιοκτήτες τους κ.κ Βασιλειάδη Γιάννη και Δημητρίου Παναγιώτη. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ-Β-ΙΙ-46-13-04-2018.jpg ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ-Β-ΙΙ-48-13-04-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε της εξελίξεις στην κατασκευή του Θεολόγος Β ΙΙ όπως αποτυπώθηκαν στο φακό μου στις 18/05/2018. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ-Β-ΙΙ-55-18-05-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως βλέπουμε στο Θεολόγος Β ΙΙ τα ελικοπηδάλια έχουν τοποθετηθεί, τα μαγαζιά και οι διάδρομοι έχουν κλείσει και έχει ξεκινήσει το βάψιμο. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ-Β-ΙΙ-60-09-06-2018.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πρόοδος των εργασιών κατασκευής του νέου αμφίπλωρου στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη (Φράττη - Κωτσέλη).

IMG_0167.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 16/06/2018_

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως βλέπουμε σε σημερινή φωτο τα Π έχουν μπει και από τις δύο πλευρές, η πράσινη λουρίδα σήμα των πλοιοκτητών Βασιλειάδη Γιάννη και Δημητρίου Παναγιώτη έχει γίνει και προχωρά και το βάψιμο του πλοίου. ¶λλο ένα στολίδι ετοιμάζεται με ναυπηγό την Ευτυχία Πετυχάκη και κατασκευαστές τους Φράτη - Κοτσέλη. Καλά τελειώματα.

ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ-Β-ΙΙ-66-13-07-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως βλέπουμε στο Θεολόγος Β ΙΙ ήδη έχει γραφτεί το όνομα στην πλώρη και τον καθρέπτη, έχουν μπει τα τζάμια στο σαλόνι και έχουν περάσει με μίνιο τα ύφαλα. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ-Β-ΙΙ-73-09-08-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Στο Θεολόγος Β ΙΙ έχουν τοποθετηθεί και τα τζάμια στη γέφυρα, το μινιάρισμα προχωρά και αναμένεται η καθέλκυση του μέσα στο πρώτο 15θήμερο του Οκτώβρη.

ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ-Β-ΙΙ-86-13-09-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως βλέπουμε στο Θεολόγος Β ΙΙ το βάψιμο προχωρά στο full και πλησιάζει η ώρα της καθέλκυσης του. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ-Β-ΙΙ-88-24-09-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

*ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ Β ΙΙ*. Η πρώτη του φωτογραφία με το όνομα γραμμένο στην πλώρη του. 

ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ-Β-ΙΙ-90-25-09-2018.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Δηλαδή όπως δείχνουν τα πράγματα, θα παραμείνει η αρίθμηση _"ΙΙ"_ δίπλα στο όνομα. Είχα μία επιφύλαξη μήπως και τελικά καθελκυότανε ως _ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ Β_ σκέτο, όπως δηλαδή και τα τρία προηγούμενα αμφίπλωρα της εταιρείας με το ίδιο όνομα. Μία άλλη περίπτωση, ίσως πιό "έξυπνη" επιχειρηματικά και από την στιγμή βέβαια που αποφάσισαν να προσθέσουν αρίθμηση, θα ήταν να ονομαζόταν _ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ Β IV_ (4).

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Έτοιμο το νέο παπόρι, κλειστός και ο καταπέλτης που βλέπει στην θάλασσα, και λογικά δεν αργεί η ημέρα της καθέλκυσης του, αν και προς το παρόν δεν έχει ακόμα τοποθετηθεί από κάτω το βάζο.

IMG_0388.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 06/10/2018_

----------


## pantelis2009

Από το πρωί έχει αρχίσει η κάθοδος στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη του Θεολόγος Β ΙΙ ώστε να είναι αύριο έτοιμο για την καθέλκυση του. ¶λλο ένα υπέροχο αμφίπλωρο με ναυπηγό την Ευτυχία Πετυχάκη και κατασκευαστές τους Φράτη - Κοτσέλη έφτασε στο τέλος του. Καλές δουλειές.

ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ-Β-ΙΙ-92-12-10-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Οι οικογένεια Βασιλειάδη και οι οικογένεια Δημητρίου έχουν στενούς δεσμούς αρκετά χρόνια. Το πρώτο Θεολόγος Β είχε ΝΠ 11367 ναυπηγός του ήταν ο αείμνηστος Νικόλαος Πετυχάκης, κατασκευαστής ο Ν. Μακρόγλου και καθελκύστηκε 06/08/2006. Το 2008 πουλήθηκε στην Κροατία και πλέον ονομάζεται ILOVIK.
To δεύτερο Θεολόγος Β με ΝΠ 11782 ναυπηγός ήταν και πάλι ο αείμνηστος Νικόλαος Πετυχάκης και κατασκευαστείς ο Γ. Ατσαλάκης και καθελκύστηκε 05/07/2009. Το 2014 πουλήθηκε στη Βραζιλία και πλέον ονομάζεται ZUMBI DOS PALMARES.
To τρίτο Θεολόγος Β είχε ΝΠ 12280 ναυπηγός του ήταν η Ευτυχία Πετυχάκη, κατασκευαστές οι Φράτης - Κοτσέλης και καθελκύστηκε 16/06/2016. Το 2017 πουλήθηκε στην Τυνησία και πλέον ονομάζεται HABIB ACHOUR.
To τελευταίο (για την ώρα) ονομάζεται Θεολόγος Β ΙΙ με ΝΠ 12456 ναυπηγός του είναι η Ευτυχία Πετυχάκη κατασκευαστές οι Φράτης - Κοτσέλης και καθελκύστηκε σήμερα 13/10/2018 παρουσία πολλών συγγενών, φίλων και ατόμων που εργάστηκαν για την κατασκευή του νεότευκτου πλοίου. 
Εύχομαι καλά τελειώματα και καλά ταξίδια.
Φωτο 1 & 2 τα εγκαίνια του πλοίου με τους πολλούς συγγενής & φίλους που παρευρέθησαν. 
Φωτο 3 ο αγιασμός του πλοίου.
Φωτο 4 το σπάσιμο της σαμπάνιας  και Φωτο 5 η πρώτη επαφή του νεότευκτου πλοίου με την θάλασσα με την εποπτεία του Π. Παναγιωτάκη .

ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ-Β-ΙΙ-96-13-10-2018.jpg ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ-Β-ΙΙ-98-13-10-2018.jpg ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ-Β-ΙΙ-100-13-10-2018.jpg ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ-Β-ΙΙ-102-13-10-2018.jpg ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ-Β-ΙΙ-108-13-10-2018.jpg

----------


## leo85

Καλορίζικο και καλοτάξιδο να είναι σε πλήρωμα και πλοιοκτήτη.
1 φώτο επάνω στα βάζα. 
2 φώτο από μακριά με το Catering με τους καλεσμένους.  
3 φώτο στο υγρό του στοιχείο. 



ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ.Β.ΙΙ-13-10-2018-01-.jpg ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ.Β.ΙΙ-13-10-2018-02.jpg ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ.Β.ΙΙ-13-10-2018-03-.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

Ενα κόσμημα στο νερό. Καλορίζικο Και Καλοτάξιδο να είναι.
κα.png

----------


## Espresso Venezia

IMG_0032.jpg

Είμαι απόλυτα πεπεισμένος, πως όταν η μεγάλη Κυρία της Ελληνικής ναυπηγικής, _Ευτυχία Πετυχάκη_, σχεδίασε την σειρά των τρίων αμφίπλωρων
_ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ Β_ (2016), _ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ Δ_ (2017), και _ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ Β ΙΙ_ (2018), είχε "μεγάλα κέφια".
Τρία πανέμορφα αμφίπλωρα, τέλεια σε αναλογίες, με λειτουργικούς χώρους, και τα οποία όπως πολύ εύστοχα και λιτά μου σχολίασε
ένας φίλος ναυπηγός το περασμένο Σάββατο στην καθέλκυση του _ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ Β ΙΙ_, είναι "τόσο - όσο" !!!

Να συνεισφέρω και εγώ λοιπόν το..... κατιτίς μου, από την όμορφη τελετή που πραγματοποιήθηκε όπως γνωρίζουμε
στο ναυπηγείο _Παναγιωτάκη (Φράττη - Κωτσέλη)_ στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας.
 
IMG_0166.jpg___IMG_0169.jpg___IMG_0175.jpg___IMG_0195.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ένα βίντεο από την καθέλκυση του Θεολόγος Β ΙΙ. Καλά τελειώματα και καλές δουλειές.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πρώτη εκπομπή - εμφάνιση του πλοίου σήμερα στο σύστημα AIS από τα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας, και μέσω αυτής μαθαίνουμε και τον αριθμό της ...ταυτότητας του, _IMO_ _9856983_.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Πρώτη εκπομπή - εμφάνιση του πλοίου σήμερα στο σύστημα AIS από τα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας, και μέσω αυτής μαθαίνουμε και τον αριθμό της ...ταυτότητας του, _IMO_ _9856983_.



Το Θεολόγος Β ΙΙ  φωτογραφημένο από το εκκλησάκι στο ναυπηγείο Κόρου που έχει πάει μετά την καθέλκυση του. Εχθές έκανε το πρώτο του δοκιμαστικό και όπως βλέπουμε έπιασε ταχύτητα 14,4 knots. Καλή συνέχεια και καλά τελειώματα στις εργασίες του. 

ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ-Β-ΙΙ-116-17-10-2018.jpg ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ-Β-ΙΙ-118-24-10-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Εχθές το Θεολόγος Β ΙΙ με το που έφυγε από το ναυπηγείο Κόρου το Έλλη Τ πήγε στη θέση του, όπως βλέπουμε και από την φωτο. Καλή συνέχεια και καλά τελειώματα.

ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ-Β-ΙΙ-125-08-11-2018.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στην ίδια θέση με την προηγούμενη φωτό, την θέση που τα προηγούμενα χρόνια φιλοξενούσε το ΕΛΛΗ Τ, να δούμε το νεότερο των αμφίπλωρων μας από απέναντι, ψηλά από το εκκλησάκι της Γοργουπηκόου. Πάντως Παντελή, σχετικά με αυτό που συζητάγαμε, το μόνο (προς το παρόν τουλάχιστον) που διακρίνεται δεξιά του είναι το ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ Ι.  

IMG_0205.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 11/11/2018_

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Θεολόγος Β ΙΙ σε λίγο θα πάει στα Παλούκια και την Κυριακή ξεκινά τα δρομολόγια στην γραμμή.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Θεολόγος Β ΙΙ το νεότερο πλοίο της γραμμής Σαλαμίνα - Πέραμα την Τετάρτη 28/11 πήγε στα Παλούκια και την Κυριακή θα ξεκινήσει τα δρομολόγια του στη γραμμή. Πλοιοκτήτες είναι οι οικογένειες Βασιλειάδη και Δημητρίου, ναυπηγός του η Ευτυχία Πετυχάκη και κατασκευαστές του οι κ.κ Φράτης & Κοτσέλης. Οι διαστάσεις του είναι 93 μέτρα μήκος, 18 μέτρα πλάτος και το ΙΜΟ είναι 9856983. 
Ας δούμε για πρώτη φορά δύο φωτογραφίες από το υπέροχο σαλόνι του και μία από την γέφυρα του. Εύχομαι να είναι καλοτάξιδο.

ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ-Β-ΙΙ-129-29-11-2018.jpg ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ-Β-ΙΙ-132-29-11-2018.jpg ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ-Β-ΙΙ-134-29-11-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Τα δύο πλοία της ίδιας εταιρεία και των ίδιων πλοιοκτητών ....μαζί, τουλάχιστον εγώ έχω να τα δω από τις 23/10/2010 όταν πάλι είχα φωτογραφήσει το Θεολόγος Β (e.x ZUMBI DOS PALMARES) και το Παναγιώτης Δ (e.x DORIVAL CAYMMI) μόνο που τότε ήταν μέρα τα σιρίτια κόκκινα, ενώ τώρα πράσινα.
Εδώ είναι το Θεολόγος Β ΙΙ και το Παναγιώτης Δ στα πρώτα τους δρομολόγια μαζί φωτογραφημένα στο Πέραμα. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ-Β-ΙΙ-142-03-12-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

To όμορφο Θεολόγος Β ΙΙ δεμένο προχθές στο Πέραμα, περιμένοντας να έρθει η σειρά του για νυκτερινό δρομολόγιο. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ-Β-ΙΙ-146-07-01-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Τα καλά και ωραία εργαλεία όπως το Θεολόγος Β ΙΙ πρέπει κάποια στιγμή να ...ξεμπουκώνουν. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ-Β-ΙΙ-147-12-01-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Θεολόγος Β ΙΙ που είχε ακουστεί ότι θα πήγαινε στη Γλύφα για το Καλοκαίρι, τελικά θα μείνει στη γραμμή Παλούκια - Πέραμα σύμφωνα με τις πληροφορίες μου. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Για να ευλόγησουμε λίγο και τα γένια μας Παντελεήμων, είχαμε αναφερθεί σχετικά πριν ενάμισι περίπου μήνα.




> Εκτός από το _ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ Δ_ που πλέον είναι βέβαιο ότι θα δουλέψει στην γραμμή του Ρίου, μαθαίνω (από καλή πηγή) πως δεν είναι καθόλου βέβαιο ότι και το _ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ Β ΙΙ_ θα ανέβει τελικά για την θερινή περίοδο στην γραμμή της Γλύφας.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Θεολόγος Β ΙΙ αναχώρησε πριν λίγο από τα Παλούκια και μέσω Φανερωμένης πηγαίνει στην Κούλουρη για την ακινησία του, στη θέση που είναι το ¶γιος Νικόλαος Λ που θα ξεκινήσει τα δρομολόγια του. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Το Θεολόγος Β ΙΙ αναχώρησε πριν λίγο από τα Παλούκια και μέσω Φανερωμένης πηγαίνει στην Κούλουρη για την ακινησία του, στη θέση που είναι το ¶γιος Νικόλαος Λ που θα ξεκινήσει τα δρομολόγια του. Καλή συνέχεια.



Και μια φωτογραφία του* Θεολόγος Β ΙΙ* την ώρα που έφτανε στην Κούλουρη με φόντο το Μούλκι.

ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ-Β-ΙΙ-149-20-08-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Θεολόγος Β ΙΙ μετά από 20 μέρες ακινησία στην Κούλουρη, αναχώρησε πριν λίγο και μέσω Φανερωμένης έρχεται Παλούκια για να ξεκινήσει τα δρομολόγια του. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το *Θεολόγος Β ΙΙ φωτογραφημένο στην Ρεβυθούσα* που αντικαθιστά στα δρομολόγια το* Ιωάννης Θηρεσία Κ που έχει σταματήσει για συντήρηση*. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ Β ΙΙ 04 31-10-2019.jpg

----------

